# IRAN regime poven less then primates?



## HaShev (Aug 5, 2015)

This commentary was written during the former presidents term, but can be asked again with the recent rhetoric from the recent president of Iran who still neglects his people for sake of sponsoring  destructive intrusions around the globe.

Iran Regime proven less then primates?

Correct me if I'm wrong but I did not see one report of Iran's regime or (former) President Amidinejad sending aid to earthquake victims in Haiti.
What gives?  They have the time and money to send money, man power, guns, ammo, and other weapons to terrorist orgs in Syria, Lebanon, Egypt, Iraq, Yemen, and the Gaza for destructive means, but no time money and manpower to support constructive behavior in rescue and relief to Haitian earthquake victims (that occured during his term).
How quickly they forget the world rallying around to help Iran during their time of need during their earthquakes.  Even Israel and US offered help but they refused that help even when it meant spiting their own people.  
This was their chance to pay it forward and thank the global community which came to their aid by doing the same for another in similar need.  But no, they can't spare a square, not even one roll of toilet paper was delivered from Iran to Haiti during their dire need for assistance.
What kind of human behavior is this?  Well it's not human, in fact it's not even primate behavior.  I just saw a special on TV on the study of primates and children, both which had an sense and innate nature to help others.  The observer would drop an article in front of the child and another time in front of the primate and would act like they needed help reaching that article and both the child and primate chimed in to help the observer by picking it up and handing it to them.  The nature in both children and primates in much of the study showed they both wanted to help, something the Iran Regime and (former) President Amidinejad have not yet learned.
Does this mean the behavior of the Iranian regime is lesser then Primates?  In some ways yes, but in other ways they are similar to primates in that all they do is throw dung around with tantrums when they don't get their way.  Something to think about because Obama thinks he can rationalize with that same regime which is less rational then a primate.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 5, 2015)

Wake up
The American Muslim TAM 

Now Iran is also sending a lot of aid to Yemen, and the word is Israel sent a nuke! Check it out. 

Iran is a member of the Red Crescent  Society and Red Cross.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 5, 2015)

The only primates in the Middle East are the barbaric Israeli IDF savages.   ......


----------



## rylah (Aug 5, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Wake up
> The American Muslim TAM
> 
> Now Iran is also sending a lot of aid to Yemen, and the word is Israel sent a nuke! Check it out.
> ...




Yeah great so Iran is in the 'red cross' how great the've reached that basic level of humanity. When I say Iran- I mean the Islamist Revolution govt. not the people who wish to overthrow them:


Now about the so called 'aid'- Show me where Iran sends anything when it's not in their Geopolitical interests of fighting against The House Of Saud? Israel on the other hand is usually the first to send it's trained teams even to *hostile* countries like Turkey and other unrelated places like Haiti, Malaysia and many more. I'd share some videos but that's off-topic (however You'll find the easily on y.tube)

Now as an indicator, take a look at Israel-Iran relationship prior to the facist regime overthrow:
AIPAC administration battle over Iran nuclear deal - CNNPolitics.com Page 30 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

But You can judge the situation by looking at the behavior of people who support THIS KIND of Iran....while neglecting Iranian civilians and their will in all cases.

Thank You for the brought up point.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 5, 2015)

rylah said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Wake up
> ...



Yes and M. Albright said it was a mistake doing the coup. Its time Israel sends the 1 billion to Iran that it owes. Also I do not believe SA helped out in Haiti , I might be wrong.  Now the reason Israel sent people to Nepal is it was Israel's baby factory.


----------



## HaShev (Aug 5, 2015)

Penelope, wrong kind of aid.

Sunni, if you really think that then either you are deaf dumb and blind or need to be monitored.
Are you a Baath party Sunni or something?


----------



## HaShev (Aug 5, 2015)

Penelope when Iran pays the billions it owes Lebanon, and Palestine and Israel, then when they pay the rest of the world the costs they brought them, pay Egypt, pay Iraq, pay it's citizens, pays the families of their hostages,
pays back lives it took from Palestinians by it's illegal occupation of Palestine by proxy where it ought not be, preventing peace for them all these years costs were lives, stability economies....yeah Iran owes the world trillions including their own citizens they stole money from to sponsor their terror and occupation in Palestine and to line the pockets of the Mullahs of Darkness.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 5, 2015)

HaShev said:


> Penelope when Iran pays the billions it owes Lebanon, and Palestine and Israel, then when they pay the rest of the world the costs they brought them, pay Egypt, pay Iraq, pay it's citizens, pays the families of their hostages,
> pays back lives it took from Palestinians by it's illegal occupation of Palestine by proxy where it ought not be, preventing peace for them all these years costs were lives, stability economies....yeah Iran owes the world trillions including their own citizens they stole money from to sponsor their terror and occupation in Palestine and to line the pockets of the Mullahs of Darkness.


With zionist juden......it's all about money.   ......


----------



## rylah (Aug 5, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope when Iran pays the billions it owes Lebanon, and Palestine and Israel, then when they pay the rest of the world the costs they brought them, pay Egypt, pay Iraq, pay it's citizens, pays the families of their hostages,
> ...



Best Hasbara troll)


----------



## Penelope (Aug 5, 2015)

HaShev said:


> Penelope when Iran pays the billions it owes Lebanon, and Palestine and Israel, then when they pay the rest of the world the costs they brought them, pay Egypt, pay Iraq, pay it's citizens, pays the families of their hostages,
> pays back lives it took from Palestinians by it's illegal occupation of Palestine by proxy where it ought not be, preventing peace for them all these years costs were lives, stability economies....yeah Iran owes the world trillions including their own citizens they stole money from to sponsor their terror and occupation in Palestine and to line the pockets of the Mullahs of Darkness.



Are you kidding. Israel owes everything it has to the Palestinians, taking their home and land and destruction of Gaza.  Israel never pays it debts. We need to quit foreign aid to Israel, the biggest terrorist regime there is.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 5, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope when Iran pays the billions it owes Lebanon, and Palestine and Israel, then when they pay the rest of the world the costs they brought them, pay Egypt, pay Iraq, pay it's citizens, pays the families of their hostages,
> ...



Money is their God.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 5, 2015)

So Iran aids terrorists?

The US aided the Mujaheddin A.K.A the Taliban, gave loads of weapons to ISIS, remember that one? Backed countless regimes, like the Khmer Rouge.

I mean, who'd support this?







Oh, yeah, the US govt would. (and did)


----------



## rylah (Aug 5, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> So Iran aids terrorists?
> 
> The US aided the Mujaheddin A.K.A the Taliban, gave loads of weapons to ISIS, remember that one? Backed countless regimes, like the Khmer Rouge.
> 
> ...



So now we're into repeating mantras again?

The American muslim  Barry bin Obama Laden supports these savages...not the US of America.

Do You know how to think for Yourselves..You know say something original...not some stories from dark ages...

Now back to the topic or is it too TRUE for You?


----------



## HaShev (Aug 5, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> With zionist juden......it's all about money.   ......



With that logic you are calling Arafat a Zionist Juden because he stole millions from the Palestinions and his wife still enjoys the spoils of her Husbands greed.  You are calling the Ayatollah a Zionist Juden because he akso has gotten rich over the nanufacturing of hate.
Hatred and propaganda is a huge profit business atcthe expense of the citizens they enslave in that hatred.
You and Penelope are being used and you willingly sacrafice hapiness and well being for this self destructive mind set.
Congrats you are what's called a tool for those making money off your ignorance and fears.


----------



## HaShev (Aug 5, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> So Iran aids terrorists?
> 
> The US aided the Mujaheddin A.K.A the Taliban, gave loads of weapons to ISIS, remember that one? Backed countless regimes, like the Khmer Rouge.
> 
> ...


----------



## HaShev (Aug 5, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> So Iran aids terrorists?
> 
> The US aided the Mujaheddin A.K.A the Taliban, gave loads of weapons to ISIS, remember that one? Backed countless regimes, like the Khmer Rouge.
> 
> ...



True they supported people who later turned on them, but at the time those they supported were victims of suppression and agression.
Taliban by the Russians and Isis by Syrian Regime and Shiite lead Gov't in Iraq.
These were lesser of 2 enemies damned if you do damned if you don't unseen situations that blew up in their faces as did their initial helping Saddam with Iran.
The U.S. had no clue about the long range goals of the Baath party Sunnis nor conbected those dots to Isis.
All you are doing is proving why you need a better central source of spiritual teaching and wisdom not seen since the days of Solomon.
Some source other then the inadequate Vatican that would have mediated to prevent these hiccups and that knows what these politicians can't grasp or see.
That takes us to Sunni's ignorance, there is no Al Isra nor peace without defending oeace with Israel, there is no Imam Mahdi in your world of hate violence and destruction....primstes throw dung so get your hand outcyour butt and stop throwing it at your salvation and start pointing it at yourself.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 5, 2015)

rylah said:


> So now we're into repeating mantras again?
> 
> The American muslim  Barry bin Obama Laden supports these savages...not the US of America.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, I don't know who "The American muslim Barry bin Obama Laden" is. 

I get the feeling there's no point in talking with someone who's just going to talk nonsense.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 5, 2015)

HaShev said:


> True they supported people who later turned on them, but at the time those they supported were victims of suppression and agression.
> Taliban by the Russians and Isis by Syrian Regime and Shiite lead Gov't in Iraq.
> These were lesser of 2 enemies damned if you do damned if you don't unseen situations that blew up in their faces as did their initial helping Saddam with Iran.
> The U.S. had no clue about the long range goals of the Baath party Sunnis nor conbected those dots to Isis.
> ...



Oh, when the Soviets invaded they were victims of suppression. When the US invaded they weren't victims of suppression. Er.....

The US had no clue about the long term goals of the Ba'ath Party. To be honest the US govt doesn't even seem to see past its own special interests at any given point in time. I mean, supporting the Khmer Rouge was completely ridiculous and done for one reason, that was because the VIETNAMESE, the enemy, the evil Commie Vietnamese had gone in and rescued Cambodia from the Khmer Rouge. But the US couldn't see past the lost Vietnamese War, couldn't see that Vietnam was doing something good and the Khmer Rouge was evil. 

So they supported evil over good because evil supported their own special interests. Nothing has changed. The US, especially the right, had been willing to go into Syria to support what was essentially ISIS, without understanding the situation in Syria, without caring. All it knew was that Assad was against its own interests therefore needed to be removed. Luckily not enough  Congressmen and women voted for intervention.


----------



## HaShev (Aug 6, 2015)

U.S. did not invade when acting in it's rights against the group that comitted acts of war on our soil.
If Afghan would have been able to remove or put on trial the group then we would not have gone there.  They asked for our help and Afghans assisting in Removing the Taliban and calling it liberation is testiment to that.  
So bad propaganda on your part.  Anyone who buys such propaganda is being used and abused by people spewing it, thus you become that thing that you hate.
Iraq same thing, they violated peace treaties thus the war was still on and never actually over so you can't call it an invasion...once again the people helped and it was considered a liberation.  They received huge amounts of money and  opposite invasions like Russian or Isis who takes everything they can.
Learn the difference between police action and helping people during acts of genocide from offensive grab and snatches.


----------



## rylah (Aug 6, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > So now we're into repeating mantras again?
> ...



The narcissistic traitor in the White House is the nonsense of today...
The guy who send ammo 'by mistake' to the chaliph, who bows to Saudi king and LOVES the muslim call to prayer.
You speak of nonsense, do You know how Mu'ammar Ghdaffi presented him to the muslim world? 
And this guy is the one pushing the deal to arm Iran and suppress its' citizens even harder.

Sorry for the off-topic.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 6, 2015)

rylah said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Narcissistic traitor in the White House... no idea who you're talking about. 

Sounds like you're just a person with an agenda and doesn't care about reality. It's quite boring actually.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 6, 2015)

HaShev said:


> U.S. did not invade when acting in it's rights against the group that comitted acts of war on our soil.
> If Afghan would have been able to remove or put on trial the group then we would not have gone there.  They asked for our help and Afghans assisting in Removing the Taliban and calling it liberation is testiment to that.
> So bad propaganda on your part.  Anyone who buys such propaganda is being used and abused by people spewing it, thus you become that thing that you hate.
> Iraq same thing, they violated peace treaties thus the war was still on and never actually over so you can't call it an invasion...once again the people helped and it was considered a liberation.  They received huge amounts of money and  opposite invasions like Russian or Isis who takes everything they can.
> Learn the difference between police action and helping people during acts of genocide from offensive grab and snatches.



Bush asked for bin Laden to be extradited. Afghanistan didn't say they wouldn't. They said they needed the evidence that normally goes with an extradition. Bush told them to get lost. 

So... actually Afghanistan acted within the norms of international extraditions. The US didn't. 

Iraq was an invasion, you can't call it anything else. The US did NOT have the support of the international community. 

It was only considered a liberation by the Americans. Then when they arrived they couldn't understand whey they weren't being treated as liberators. It doesn't take a genius to understand why. The US weren't liberators. They used the term to try and add legitimacy to their actions. 

Police action my ass. The US decided to do what it wanted to do because of the oil.

Plenty of countries have done similar things. 

yesterday it was all about the kids dying, today it's about peace treaties, tomorrow it's about WMD, and yet they all fail. It was about oil.


----------



## rylah (Aug 6, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Ad Hominem Argument
So no muslim president in the white house right?









Now what's HIS agenda on US vs muslim world and especially Iran?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 6, 2015)

rylah said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



I'd say that Obama, as a person who has lived in Muslim countries and has Muslim heritage, is someone who is TOLERANT of Muslims and realises that not all Muslims are evil, as you'd try and make out.

In fact, when it comes to certain Muslim groups, the right stands behind them, like the Kurds. No one calls the Kurds Muslims, because "Muslim" and "Islam" are dirty words, like "Communist", therefore they just get called "Kurds" which is considered good. 

His agenda has been to reduce the impact of Bush's anti-Islamic rhetoric of 7 and a half years of his 8 years in the White House, to reduce the damage that Bush did. It's almost impossible really, Bush did SO MUCH damage. 

I guess if Obama's a Muslim, the Bush was too












 or if you want the comedy value 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's the difference? Not much. The Saudis are "allies", meaningless for the most part other than they don't get targeted for invasion, unlike other OPEC countries, like Iraq, Iran, Libya and Venezuela.


----------



## rylah (Aug 6, 2015)

Yeah Obama also went to the West Wall and wore a kippa..
But Do You know what Taqqiya is?

You, and He can't sugar coat it when the evidence is so strong that
HE WAS MUSLIM 'SECRETLY' until he got the votes...why would he hide it? Why are there so many Muslim Brotherhood representatives in the US system now working almost freely?


What else he and his counter Ayatollah hiding from the US citizens?...if what they DON"T HIDE is open hatred and blood libels

Why the winner of peace nobel prize supports/legitimizes a fascist govt. that suppresses its' citizens and funds proxy terror activities?

'Death to America' during deal negotiations"

Would Your daddy support ANYONE who says: KILL YOUR SON?


*FREE IRAN!*


----------



## HaShev (Aug 6, 2015)

Frigid, you gave no sources or evidence just propaganda you heard.
Calling the Iraq war an invasion proves my point.
When the world saw what Hitler had done they swore they would never forget and claimed never again and not to many decades later they already forgot.
Every single person who blasted the decision to go into Iraq has forgotten the "Never Again" motto.
You should all be ashamed of yourselves.
Every single bible lover who claims devotion should be ashamed not just for the lack of humanity but akso in forgetting the story of Nebuchadnezzar and his son Belshazadar.


----------



## HaShev (Aug 17, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Money is their God.



Aww Penelope, you'd have money to if you didn't spend it all on booze & RV's.


Sunni Man, Penelope brought up the money
and the context I used is Restitutions.
There are MANY means of atonement for sins. 1. Monetary (Ex 30:15) 
2. Restitution (Leviticus 5:16, Numbers 5:8) 

You just sined against your Quran which states your attacking people of the Book is as attacking Allah.  Also you keep forgeting 
Sura 2:98.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 18, 2015)

HaShev said:


> Frigid, you gave no sources or evidence just propaganda you heard.
> Calling the Iraq war an invasion proves my point.
> When the world saw what Hitler had done they swore they would never forget and claimed never again and not to many decades later they already forgot.
> Every single person who blasted the decision to go into Iraq has forgotten the "Never Again" motto.
> ...



No the world didn't say never forget, the Jews did, the world said never forget the Atom Bomb, and there was no reason to go into Iraq, except that Israel and SA wanted us too, wasted war. Please Nebuchadnezzar was probably a great king, and you Jew loved Babylon so much most of you chose not to leave.

You should be ashamed .  Why you jews constantly bring up Hitler, instead of WWII is beyond me. It sure gets old.  How many more years are you going to live off those dead jews , of which your Zionist use as scapegoats to continue your cause?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 18, 2015)

HaShev said:


> Frigid, you gave no sources or evidence just propaganda you heard.
> Calling the Iraq war an invasion proves my point.
> When the world saw what Hitler had done they swore they would never forget and claimed never again and not to many decades later they already forgot.
> Every single person who blasted the decision to go into Iraq has forgotten the "Never Again" motto.
> ...



I often back up what I say. However I can't do it for every post to them be ignored. 

You say never forget. However claiming this in relation to the US is pathetic to be honest.

The US supported POL POT. Yeah, the dude who killed millions of Cambodians was supported by the US. The US supported military regimes all over the place, who did lots of harm to people. They support Saudi Arabia and Pakistan for example.

They didn't intervene in Rwanda, never again huh?

George W. Bush didn't give a rats ass about the people of Iraq. He gave a damn about the oil they were sat upon. 

Bush didn't go around talking about all the problems that Saddam had done. He talked about WMDs and the threat to the US and Israel. Nothing about the Iraqi people.

I should be ashamed? No. Not at all. You should be ashamed at trying to show something that is clearly false.

Millions of Iraqi people died because of what Bush did.


----------



## HaShev (Aug 18, 2015)

Awww Penelope you got caught lying again, everyone knows the world said it.
Sad that you have to lie and use propaganda, hatred, and bigotry as it's an admission of inadequacies and failures.
Jesus would have made a great match for you, because he hated life so much that he would seek death as a release from that life the creators creation.  
You seek out death and destruction as means to pay back the hate you have for creation and the people you feel you could not climb above out of your crabby bucket.
So when are you and 'SUNNI MAN'  gonna be on the news?  The NSA says hi!


----------



## Penelope (Aug 18, 2015)

HaShev said:


> Awww Penelope you got caught lying again, everyone knows the world said it.
> Sad that you have to lie and use propaganda, hatred, and bigotry as it's an admission of inadequacies and failures.
> Jesus would have made a great match for you, because he hated life so much that he would seek death as a release from that life the creators creation.
> You seek out death and destruction as means to pay back the hate you have for creation and the people you feel you could not climb above out of your crabby bucket.
> So when are you and 'SUNNI MAN'  gonna be on the news?  The NSA says hi!



Only politicians who are Zionist lapdogs. The US citizens said no more atomic  bombs or wars. But no when Israel says "never again" its always referring to their exaggerated and untruth "holocaust" as they call it.


----------



## HaShev (Aug 19, 2015)

When you bust on Zionism you are busting on Islam as well, but worse we are discussing never again and yet you are saying protectionism for survival is wrong.
So in a way you are busting on the Kurds as well in having their right to a Kurdistan, a protection from Genocide which you are saying in your bigoted fashion as being wrong.
Is there anyone in this world that you don't hate and have predjudices about?  Or are you an animals only type of angry lady?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 19, 2015)

Don't you think Iranians say* never again also "Never again will we allow the US and Britain to repeat a coup like they did in 1953 "

*


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 19, 2015)

I don't remember that war------I remember that there was a KOREAN WAR  in the early 1950s.    I don't remember any influx into the USA of
Iranians------I remember an influx of Syrian Christians----so many that
I thought Syria is a Christian country-----Lebanese too.     In the 1960s
Jew began to flee Iran------and then in the 1970s lots of muslims too. 
Being the generally friendly person that I am -----I got to know some of the Christian Syrians and Lebanese.    They were running away from
arab.    In the mid-60s Jews were running away from muslims in Iran---
in the 1970s-----muslims from Iran were running away from  "fanatics"--  as they, so elegantly termed the problem----the fanatics
turned out to be muslim fanatics.     With all this discussion no one
ever mentioned a  USA  invasion of Iran  in  1953.   I never met a
veteran of that invasion even when I was working in a military hospital
that treated veterans.     Of course----that invasion may have been carried out MOSSAD.     Since the SHAH got deposed----flight from Iran has increased.    An interesting factoid is that people who leave Iran must give up everything they own in order to get out-----people whose communities have lived there for  thousands of years------both
muslims and jews-----and, of course,  bahais and the few Christians and----even ethnic arabs and Zoroastrians.   In 1953 Iran tried to steal from foreign investors.    Seems to me that Iran has been fooling around for more than 60 years.   They should stop stealing


----------



## Penelope (Aug 19, 2015)

The holocaust story is the same as the exodus story , bull of fables.

Your crazy, Britain wanted the oil for pennies on the dollar, and Iran said no.  The Shah was as crooked as most of the top Zionist.  Iran has more right to exist than Israel, which was never much of anything according to history. The jews owe a lot to the Persian Iranians, and that does not include the billion bucks they owe.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> The holocaust story is the same as the exodus story , bull of fables.



you are the same as the "god"  you worship----to wit----muhummad--FULL OF SHIT-------it fascinates me that you are SHIITE SHIT.   The very first muslim I knew very well------was also a chunk of Shiite shit----but from New Dehli.    He was very proud of the fact that he had studied  FARSI------as if it were a "HOLY LANGUAGE" and tried to speak it to a real Iranian who always laughed in his face and sneered at him with hatred.     Iranians hate sunnis so much that they seem to
imagine  indian Shiites are somehow   "diseased"  with sunnism.    Indian and Pakistani Shiite----seems to me to be one of the really
ENDANGERED populations in the world------they should all migrate to
Iran.  ------tell your contacts


----------



## Penelope (Aug 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The holocaust story is the same as the exodus story , bull of fables.
> ...



I doubt if any Shia Muslims have a mouth as fowl as yours. You not a good poster child for Jews unless you are, which might be the case.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



shia muslims tend to like to eat  LAMB-----shish kebab style------Jews do tend to eat lots of  fowl------specifically chicken.     Just about every
dinner I have attended hosted by Persians----including the muslim (Shiite) ones have included lamb----shish kebab style------jews---even
the Iranian include  fowl  (usually) chicken---somewhere in the meal. 
What is your mother tongue,   Penelope?    It is, certainly,  not English.
Based on the propaganda you parrot-----you spoke either 
inebriated white trash------or some form of farsi, Arabic or Urdu


----------



## Penelope (Aug 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



  Be sure to go to min. 1:50


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 19, 2015)

oh gee------consistent with BOTH   white trash  AND  mosque  'humor'


----------



## Penelope (Aug 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> oh gee------consistent with BOTH   white trash  AND  mosque  'humor'


Glad you liked it.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > oh gee------consistent with BOTH   white trash  AND  mosque  'humor'
> ...



it's a diversion-----reminds me of my youth------and the sheer idiocy of those of your ilk


----------



## Penelope (Aug 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I forgot you don't have speakers, but you didn't need them to chime in, I"m sure it came naturally for you.


----------

